# Do we need a car at KoOlina?



## ml855 (Feb 19, 2006)

We exchanged into Marriott KoOlina for two back to back weeks for this summer.  During the first week we will be leaving on Thursday, returning on Sunday for a short side trip to the Big Island, the 2nd week we will be at KoOlina for the whole week.  We plan on renting a car on both, the Big Island and the 2nd week at KoOlina, but haven't decided what to do at the beginning of the trip.  Here's my questions,

1st - Is there any type of airport shuttle service from the airport to KoOlina, and than back to the airport?  If so what kind of cost are we looking at?

2nd - Is there any type of service that delivers groceries to the resort?

3rd - Is there a car rental place at the timeshare or hotel for renting cars, let's say for a day or two?

Another question not related to car rentals.  We plan on doing a Luau during our trip.  What do you feel is the best Luau on Oahu?  Really not interested in the Polynesian Cultural Center done that many years ago and don't feel my guys would be interested in spending all day at the center.  Plus, I thought I read somewhere that there's a Luau type show at the Marriott, is this correct?  If there is a show what's the name of the show and where can I receive information about the show?   Prices, Times, Reservations, etc.

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate all the knowledge and help from other tuggers.

-Jean


----------



## cp73 (Feb 19, 2006)

ml855 said:
			
		

> 1st - Is there any type of airport shuttle service from the airport to KoOlina, and than back to the airport?  If so what kind of cost are we looking at?
> 
> 2nd - Is there any type of service that delivers groceries to the resort?
> 
> ...



1. Get your rental car at the airport. Renting cars in Hawaii is very cheap. It might costs you no more to rent it for a week then to rent it for a few days at the JW Marriott. Also the Ko Olina is pretty isolated from everything else. Your limited to places to eat or go without a car. Be sure to go to the North Shore and to Lanikai. Lanikai is my favorite place in Oahu. Gorgeous beach very picturesque. In fact many promos for Hawaii is taken on that beach. Including one for Marriott. 

2. Dont know that but I would guess not. I believe the closest place is a Wal Mart which is about 10 miles away.

3. Everytime I go to a Luau I say never again. We went to Germains Luau which was ok. Its about 5-7 miles from the Ko Olina. I would suggest looking at the Luau at the place next to the JW Marriott. Its walkable from the Ko Olina or a 3 minute drive. It has a beautiful location right on the ocean. Its awfully convenient and I have read that is pretty good.

If you check out my website below you can see some pictures of the resort and other spots on Oahu under my travel section. We stayed at the JW Marriott last August and walked over to the timeshares which looked fantastic.


----------



## ZCar (Feb 19, 2006)

Jean,
Yes, you need a car.
Ko'Olina is not that isolated! About 22 miles west of the airport.
Renting a car for a day or two at the JW Marriott (Hertz) will be nearly as expensive as a week. There is also Leo's Transportation (808.696.5511) from Ko'Olina to/from airport. e-mail: leotransco@hawaii.rr.com 
Expensive depends on your outlook/pocketbook. Or call Resort for info. I'd rent a car. 
There is free shuttle service within the Ko'Olina resort area. (Maybe a small tip).
North shore access is easier than from Wakiki.
Kapolei (10-15 minutes max away) has many restaurants in several price ranges, a Safeway supermarket and early (7-8:30 am) Sunday morning, a farmers market in Kapolei Community Park. (as of last Nov.

Roy's for lunch and dinner is at the Ko'Olina golf course. A nice walk or shuttle. Lunch was excellent and less expensive than dinner.
Hotel has a few restaurants. Chargeable to Villa. One is the bar,Hokule'a, in which you can order menu items from any open JW restaurant and they will bring it to the bar for you to enjoy in a relaxed atmosphere.

I don't believe there is a service to bring groceries to your Villa. Anyway, it's cheaper and better just to go to the Safeway or other. (Don't recall others). Food is not inexpensive, except at the farmers market, but they probably won't have all you want. Just fruit (papayas mmmm), fresh veggies, good bakery stuff, fresh fish, flowers and other goodies.

The Fia-Fia (not exactly a Luau) is what you asked about. It's at the Resort and is excellent for about $55 a person. A great alternative to the regular big Luau's at Paradise Cove (next to the JW), Germains or Polynesian Cultural Center. Give it a try. Conciegre has info and posters are around.
You'll love the Aloha Spirit of Ko'Olina. Enjoy.
We'll be back June 3-17.


----------



## galambo (Feb 20, 2006)

ZCar said:
			
		

> Jean,
> Yes, you need a car.
> Ko'Olina is not that isolated! About 22 miles west of the airport......
> 
> ...



well it depends about the car. If you are a beach person and want to lay there all week, then no car, otherwise Yes.

Food... 10 minute drive is the closest commercail center with a safe way, drug store and cheap lunches to be had (the hawaiian plate specials that the islands locals are famous for). Roy... not my cup of tea. When i went got extremial bad service (wrong food, cold dishes (that should have been hot) overpriced salads, waiting over 30 mon. for someone to take our orders etc).

FIFI is a causal luau and the food/entertainment is above par. But it isn't a full blown affair. If you go to the polynesian center rememebr to try to get a discount coupon from one of the booklets avaiable on the island.



but it has a very quite beach, clost to the JW if you want good food,


----------



## ml855 (Feb 20, 2006)

I really appreciate the advice.  Usually renting a car for a shorten week tends to be expensive (I'm talking 4 days) so we just thought maybe we can get away without renting for the beginning of the first week.

Another thought, does rental car companies yet you rent for a week, but split that week between two islands.  We'll be splitting the first week between Oahu and the Big Island?  Not even sure if they do this kind of thing, just thought I would ask.

Thanks again,
-Jean


----------



## galambo (Feb 20, 2006)

ml855 said:
			
		

> I really appreciate the advice.  Usually renting a car for a shorten week tends to be expensive (I'm talking 4 days) so we just thought maybe we can get away without renting for the beginning of the first week.
> 
> Another thought, does rental car companies yet you rent for a week, but split that week between two islands.  We'll be splitting the first week between Oahu and the Big Island?  Not even sure if they do this kind of thing, just thought I would ask.
> 
> ...



some allow a better rate when you rent on different islands from the same rental companies


----------



## ZCar (Feb 20, 2006)

galambo,
We have met a few, very few, people that stay at the resort full time, just enjoying the surroundings ... but, by the time one pays for 2 or more people for two-way airport/resort transportation, the cost of a compact rental is nearly covered. Obviously far more convenient to have wheels on hand.

As I mentioned, Fia Fia is not a Luau, as such. It is an excellent choice at about 1/2 price of better seats for a full blown Luau. Plus, we find it to be a more personal kind of show. We'll do it again, as it does change.

And I guess one should never give any opinion about a restaurant. You didn't care for Roy's ... we liked it. We also enjoy Giovanni's Shrimp Truck on the North Shore. Others may find it a bit, well, not to their liking.
It would probably not be allowed to operate here, in OC.

Jean,
As far as split car rental, I can't answer your question. Another choice would be to rent the car for the full two weeks, then just park it at the airport for the 3-4 days. Best check per hour/per day airport parking charges first. Could be steep dollars, but it is an ortion that would allow you to have the car waiting for your return. (Possibly off-airport parking is available?)
Or maybe the car rental company will let you park in their area, but I would doubt that!

There's only one viable way. Check-out all options (Car, Fia Fia, Luau, etc). and pick the best for you. Convenience is, in my opinion again, many times better than trying to save a buck.


----------



## lovearuba (Feb 20, 2006)

get the car


----------



## ml855 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks guys,

I decided to get the car for our whole trip.   It'll cost us a little more, but it'll be worth it in the long run.

-Jean


----------



## JCap (Sep 3, 2010)

*Restaurants Ko Olina*

Are there enough restaurants in and around Ko Olina so you don't have to go into Wakiki every evening to find a nice place to eat and shop?


----------



## amyhwang (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, there will be enough options to dine nearby.  The JW has some options - also Kolohe's at the Marriott has sandwiches (although to my dismay, they still weren't that good last year, and overpriced).  Check out the area in Kapolei - 5 minutes away, maybe 10.  

One of our favorite options at Ko Olina is to grill in the evening!  The grills get very busy, which is kind of fun, to chat with other guests, comparing recipes.  We do our grocery shopping at the local Costco in Kapolei (5 to 10 minutes away), filling out with the Super Target or lastly Safeway, all right nearby each other.  Costco has nice fresh fish (even sashimi), salad items, fruits, drinks, breakfast foods, etc.  Simple to toss a salad, make some rice, then grill some fresh fish.  I bring spices from home, buy some oils and such.

This is also relaxing for the kids, after a day in the sun and swimming/snorkeling.  Sometimes we don't want to go out.

And, no, there is no grocery delivery.  Trust me, I looked and only found one service that mainly helps elderly folks.  Not like Safeway here that delivers.  But Costco in Kapolei is fun - great food and mainland prices.  We love that we can get more Asian items at Costco in Hawaii too - it's fun to try new things (I'm caucasian, my DH is asian).

Agree - get the car.  Keep it the whole time.  I just booked a van for 2 weeks for next summer already - got it for $250 a week from Alamo!

Oh, and shop?  If you need basics, the Target store has everything!  For fun stuff, don't miss the flea market (Wednesdays and weekends at the stadium, get there early, it gets hot).


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 3, 2010)

RE: Groceries... I would STRONGLY recommend that you avoid Safeway for buying your groceries.  Their prices were sky high.  I had sticker shock but just figured everything cost more on an island.  We stopped one evening just for Oreos and a gallon of milk and it cost $10.  We later discovered the Target.  You can buy just about everything you need at Target, and their prices are the same as what you'd find at Targets back home.

In my opinion there weren't that many restaurants near Ko Olina, unless you went to the JW Marriott nearby which had about 4.  Other resorts we've stayed at have tons of restaurants to choose from nearby but I did not find that to be the case when we were at Ko Olina last Aug.  There were a couple of chains, such as Chilis and Outback, but the majority were takeout or very small, casual places for locals.  Maybe we just didn't look hard enough.


----------

